
The war Microsoft should have won - ableal
https://medium.com/@christianhern/the-war-microsoft-should-have-won-65d836aa2358
======
geophile
One thing not mentioned is that Microsoft software had already acquired the
same stench as GM cars of the 80s: buggy and unreliable. It may actually be
true that WinCE was "[a] solid and stable embedded OS code base", but for
people like me, who had had their fill of installation hell, boot hell,
systems that would never shut down cleanly, and BSODs, the prospect of
carrying around all that trouble in our pockets was just laughable. (Remember
all the jokes about the name, "wince"?)

------
ableal
The first comment on Medium is from Steven Sinofsky, who closes a few
thoughtful paragraphs with a link to his own take:
[https://medium.com/@stevesi/it-is-worth-recognizing-that-
mic...](https://medium.com/@stevesi/it-is-worth-recognizing-that-microsoft-
tried-to-recreate-the-pc-ecosystem-with-mobile-e114a1958c18)

(Found via [http://mspoweruser.com/windows-mobile-autopsy-holds-
warning-...](http://mspoweruser.com/windows-mobile-autopsy-holds-warning-
windows-10-mobile/) , which discussed extracts.)

